

Obama vs. Romney Tweet Battle - thibaut_barrere
http://obamaromneytweetbattle.com/

======
thibaut_barrere
This is a little map made by sgruhier, which I helped to deploy.

A streaming daemon collects all the tweets containing "obama" or "romney" and
shows the geolocalized ones on a map, using the Maptimize clustering engine.

------
rickyconnolly
it would be helpful, but presumably far more complex, to analyze the sentiment
attached to each instance

